# Woman seriously injured, struck by falling tree in Cincinnati



## Overwatch (May 8, 2015)

News says she was pulling the dead tree with a rope *tied around her waist*, but the tree pulled her into the path ....

http://www.wlwt.com/news/person-seriously-hurt-when-tree-falls-on-them/32888376

So tragic yet totally avoidable.


----------



## _RJ_ (May 8, 2015)

And here I thought I had a sh**ty day


----------



## Overwatch (May 8, 2015)

I'm going to go out on a limb and call this a case of criminal negligence on part of the hack 'fiancee'...


----------



## Overwatch (May 12, 2015)

Update: she has died of her injuries http://www.wlwt.com/news/woman-struck-by-falling-tree-dies-of-her-injuries/32932814


----------



## _RJ_ (May 12, 2015)

So unnecessary... Thanks for the update. Too bad it didn't turn out better.


----------

